# Retro motoring excitement for Beaulieu’s Hot Rod & Custom Show



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Make Beaulieu your destination for Father's Day, as the Hot Rod & Custom Show on Sunday 20th June brings retro motoring fun to the grounds of the National Motor Museum for a packed day out.








Always a family favourite summer event, Hot Rod & Custom Show will bring together impressive customised cars and hot rods, American motors, awesome motorbikes and trikes and pre-1980 classics to form a vibrant display, held in association with the Solent Renegades club.

Solent Renegades Chairman Dan Potter said: "Whenever people ask me what great shows there are to look forward to this year, I always mention Beaulieu's Hot Rod & Custom Show first. We're so excited to be returning for this year's event, which is always a favourite with our club members and one that we're always delighted to be involved with. As always, there are sure to be stunning cars on show."

The show has always gathered some of the most eye-catching cars on the roads, from cool, colourful customs, stripped-back hot rods and monster-engined trikes, to immaculate Stateside classics, with 2021 sure to bring together an equally impressive selection. Prizes will be awarded for top machines at the Covid-secure show, with trophies for Best Custom, Best American, Best Hot Rod, Best Bike and Best in Show.

The retro experience at the Covid-secure show extends beyond the amazing motors. Head over to the Vintage Pop-Up, a selection of retro traders offering high-quality wares, from vintage fashions to homewares of the past, while motoring trade stands will be the place to browse automotive accessories.

Get your feet tapping to brilliant music throughout the day, with The Bandits and Company B performing rousing retro tunes on stage, while also returning for 2021 will be Mariachi el Mexicano, delighting showgoers with their upbeat renditions as they stroll around the event. Then get dancing, as show favourites Jitterbug Jive return to get people dancing in a socially-distanced way.

With Beaulieu's beautiful grounds and gardens open to visitors once again, followed by the planned reopening of the attraction's indoor spaces on 17th May, there will be plenty for event-goers to explore for a packed New Forest day out.

All tickets must be bought in advance, with carefully-managed capacity limits in place. Event participants, planning to take part in the show with their qualifying vehicle, can book their tickets with confidence thanks to Beaulieu's Covid-19 refund policy*. Visit www.beaulieu.co.uk/events/hot-rod-and-custom for further details and to buy your participant or visitor tickets.

With plenty for all the family to do at Beaulieu, together, Hot Rod and Custom is just one of the exciting motoring events planned for 2021. Rescheduled are Simply Vauxhall on 17th July, Simply Audi on 1st August and Simply Aston Martin on 21st August, while coming soon are Simply Jaguar on 27th June, Simply Land Rover on 11th July and Simply Ford on 18th July.

Visitor and participant tickets include entrance to all that Beaulieu has to offer, including the National Motor Museum, Little Beaulieu, World of Top Gear, On Screen Cars, the ancestral Montagu home Palace House, Secret Army exhibition, 13th century Beaulieu Abbey and the stunning grounds and gardens. Visit www.beaulieu.co.uk for more information.

* Book with confidence, knowing that we've got you covered with our Covid-19 refund policy. If the event is unable to take place due to Government guidance, we will happily transfer your ticket to a future event or issue you with a full refund.


----------

